# Show your Wood!



## Timwis (30/9/19)

After doing a few reviews for stabwood devices i thought it would be good to have a thread where people can show off their beautiful wood devices and everyone else can turn green!





The Ultroner Victory will make a good start!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (30/9/19)

Timwis said:


> After doing a few reviews for stabwood devices i thought it would be good to have a thread where people can show off their beautiful wood devices and everyone else can turn green!
> 
> View attachment 179053
> View attachment 179054
> ...



That's gorgeous @Timwis!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)

Hooked said:


> That's gorgeous @Timwis!


Isn't she just!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Hein (30/9/19)

One of them....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (30/9/19)

Lovely thread - thanks for starting it @Timwis
I was initially a bit concerned about what I would find in this thread when I saw the title....
But it looks great!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (30/9/19)

@kyle05

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

vicTor said:


> @kyle05



Seem like i can only post one pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (30/9/19)

kyle05 said:


> Seem like i can only post one pic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no man, don't you have a few wood mods ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

vicTor said:


> no man, don't you have a few wood mods ?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/9/19)

Wow, @kyle05 , that's an epic wood collection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, @kyle05 , that's an epic wood collection!



Thank you very muchI want to try & get a Vicous ant also.Firts it was just vaping & a “ hobby” untill i got my first stab,now it is my passion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

Timwis said:


> After doing a few reviews for stabwood devices i thought it would be good to have a thread where people can show off their beautiful wood devices and everyone else can turn green!
> 
> View attachment 179053
> View attachment 179054
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)

kyle05 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, is the knife there to say keep your hands off my wood?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

Timwis said:


> Awesome, is the knife there to say keep your hands off my wood?



Lol!!!Also stab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)

More to come will post periodically

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 179105
> View attachment 179106
> View attachment 179107



Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (30/9/19)

Andre said:


>



Lovely @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)

Silver said:


> Lovely thread - thanks for starting it @Timwis
> I was initially a bit concerned about what I would find in this thread when I saw the title....
> But it looks great!!!


Your thoughts weren't far wrong this is definitely stabwood porn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle05 (30/9/19)

Andre said:


>



Lovely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (30/9/19)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 179112
> View attachment 179113
> View attachment 179114
> View attachment 179115



Stabbing, wood, porn 
- wow, 

all very good and gorgeous @Timwis !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (1/10/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (1/10/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (1/10/19)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 179191


Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (1/10/19)

kyle05 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I knew it !

nice collection Sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/19)

Would you like to see my morning wood or afternoon or evening?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kyle05 (1/10/19)

zadiac said:


> Would you like to see my morning wood or afternoon or evening?



Show them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/19)

kyle05 said:


> Show them all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure i want to see his morning wood lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kyle05 (1/10/19)

Timwis said:


> I'm not sure i want to see his morning wood lol!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein (1/10/19)

Bit of Zebra wood in between the stabilized ones....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (2/10/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oreos (2/10/19)

Delish

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G (2/10/19)

Envii Heretic Stabwood mech

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/19)

Expert craftsmanship by @Genosmate

JB Mod

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## kyle05 (2/10/19)

Silver said:


> Expert craftsmanship by @Genosmate
> 
> JB Mod






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle05 (2/10/19)

Oreos said:


> View attachment 179263
> Delish



Awesome Thor mod!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (3/10/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (3/10/19)

Dammit, thought this thread was another typ of wood, hehehhehe measuring contest anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein (3/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/10/19)

This thread's heading still makes me nervous everytime i see it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (7/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/19)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 179784



Thats very cool @Timwis
What is it?


----------



## Timwis (7/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thats very cool @Timwis
> What is it?


Thanks @Silver you gave me a chance to advertise my review lol!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultroner-oner-stabalised-wood-pod-device.t62817/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/19)

Timwis said:


> Thanks @Silver you gave me a chance to advertise my review lol!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultroner-oner-stabalised-wood-pod-device.t62817/



Thanks, I missed this - so am glad you posted it
Lovely little device!
The designs look super


----------



## Timwis (8/10/19)

Stabwood Panels Count!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

It's a micro vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Stratum Blast Black!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Fusion Project Aurea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

RusMod


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Thrill Mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Billet Box Nugget with Stab Panels


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

BoxKulture Mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Stab Resin Build Stand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Carlos Creation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stab Resin Build Stand
> View attachment 181010


Now that looks stunning!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Solar Storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm
> View attachment 181012


A Stabwood Cat!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Stab and Juma Solar Storms

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stab and Juma Solar Storms
> View attachment 181013


The picks got to be the Green & Black!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Estoque


----------



## Hein (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Solar Storm
> View attachment 181012


Cat is the winner uncle, just like the mod...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Illusia


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

MacMod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Mattis


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Paddy Mods


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

NDM Squonker


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Hellfire Phantom


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Asmodus Stab Wood!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Timwis said:


> Now that looks stunning!



Made for me by a chap in the UK... can't remember his name right now...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Asmodus Stab Wood!
> View attachment 181021


At last one i can afford, lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Bar V3 26650

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Billet Box panels! I loved these panels and it had real gold leaf inlays... sadly they warped and became useless and got turfed!


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Made for me by a chap in the UK... can't remember his name right now...


Their are quite a few mod makers in the UK who craft some breathtaking looking devices but out of my budget but i understand why, the time and craftsmanship that goes into some of these devices means quite rightly they fetch premium prices!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Made for me by a chap in the UK... can't remember his name right now...


Was it Nick who made my drip tips, he makes some stunning atty stands as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Timwis said:


> Their are quite a few mod makers in the UK who craft some breathtaking looking devices but out of my budget but i understand why, the time and craftsmanship that goes into some of these devices means quite rightly they fetch premium prices!



The first production version of the EON from Scotland is on the way to me as we speak! It is hand-carved from a 100-year old bowling ball! It should arrive next week! Not stabilsed but way harder than any stab wood!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Limelight Freehand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Stab Panels for BB's


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Limelight Freehand
> View attachment 181026


Very nice!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Hellfire Phantom


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

CLZ Forma

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Asmodus Stab knife!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Wapari Classic


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

GProv


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Maximus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Melody Box

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)




----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Senator


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

I hope your insured or is that the stabwood Knife? lol

Stay away from my wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stab Panels for BB's
> View attachment 181027
> View attachment 181028
> View attachment 181029
> ...


Who made the third panels there?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Who made the third panels there?



Same chap that made my Fusion Project Mod but he no longer makes panels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 181042



Third from right.


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Third from right.


Rubbish! second from the left.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

More Ultroner Wood!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/11/19)

I almost posted a d1ck pic with this heading

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I almost posted a d1ck pic with this heading


Why do you think i never post in the "What's in your hand right now?" thread!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Rubbish! second from the left.


Was supposed to be third to right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Why do you think i never post in the "What's in your hand right now?" thread!



Hahahaha
Too much info bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

This bliksem(culprit)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/11/19)

@Resistance clicking "Usefull" on my penis post and Im very worried

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Resistance clicking "Usefull" on my penis post and Im very worried



Blackmail bro!...
I will need that post in the near future it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> CLZ Forma
> View attachment 181036


And then this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Resistance clicking "Usefull" on my penis post and Im very worried


Worse than if he had clicked informative!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> And then this one.


Love the look but don't like the position of the fire button!


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Love the look but don't like the position of the fire button!


I could live with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Resistance clicking "Usefull" on my penis post and Im very worried


Well if it's stabilised and it's got a fire button,...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I could live with it.


Let's put it this way if someone said "would you like this mod?" i wouldn't say "no, i don't like the position of the fire button" i would have it out their hand before they finished the question!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Love the look but don't like the position of the fire button!



Thats what she said . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> This bliksem(culprit)
> View attachment 182788


The matching drip tip is also gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

It's not much but it's wood.
Custom made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 182795
> 
> It's not much but it's wood.
> Custom made.


There is nothing wrong with your wood, 100% natural, rustic with nice grain and no little blue pill required!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Timwis said:


> There is nothing wrong with your wood, 100% natural, rustic with nice grain and no little blue pill required!


I have given it a oil finish ,but will wait till it's dried in two weeks and see if I can CA coat it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (17/11/19)

How about stabwood RDA/RDTA combo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/19)

Fury Woodworks Mattis DNA60

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/11/19)

I've got my wood out again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle05 (19/11/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (28/11/19)

What a gorgeous matchup!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Well if it's stabilised and it's got a fire button,...lol


As long as there is no default 10 second cutoff switch...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fury Woodworks Mattis DNA60
> View attachment 182927


Hands down the best looking Stab-Wood mod I have seen... Fury is such an apt name.


----------



## CJB85 (28/11/19)

As the very new owner of a very pretty stab wood mod, do you guys have any advice on maintenance and care?
Do I need to oil, or care for it in a specific way?
What do I do if there is an unfortunate juice spill?


----------



## CashKat88 (28/11/19)

I really need some wood in my life


----------



## Hein (28/11/19)

CJB85 said:


> As the very new owner of a very pretty stab wood mod, do you guys have any advice on maintenance and care?
> Do I need to oil, or care for it in a specific way?
> What do I do if there is an unfortunate juice spill?


Hi @CJB85, some say Woolworths coconut oil but I use the the yellow bottle woodoc oil...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/12/19)

I may just show my wood tomorrow morning, watch this space.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (3/12/19)

And it feels so good in the hand.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Congrats.


Bulldog said:


> And it feels so good in the hand.
> View attachment 184440

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (3/12/19)

Bulldog said:


> And it feels so good in the hand.
> View attachment 184440


I love the feel of a stabwood mod in the hand and your prize looks particularly ergonomic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/2/21)

My delivery address incoming

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AKS (12/2/21)

Holy cow, @Timwis ,you live in a stabwood forest! That’s some collection.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/21)

So much wood in the hand

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

AKS said:


> Holy cow, @Timwis ,you live in a stabwood forest! That’s some collection.


They are just the ones i haven't posted previously on the thread their are more throughout and others have also got some great collections waiting for @JordanEpic to add his to the thread!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

Munro31 said:


> So much wood in the hand


When i was little my mum use to tell me it would drop off! She lied because i never grew out of the habit and it's still firmly attached lol!

Too much information!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/21)

Timwis said:


> When i was little my mum use to tell me it would drop off! She lied because i never grew out of the habit and it's still firmly attached lol!
> 
> Too much information!!!!!!!!



I used to tell her that it was mine and I could wash it as fast as I liked.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I used to tell her that it was mine and I could wash it as fast as I liked.



Nothing wrong with a wood in the hand at least once a day....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (12/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Nothing wrong with a wood in the hand at least once a day....


How else can you aim in the pan with any accuracy!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 222372
> View attachment 222373
> View attachment 222374


One day that mod is going to go missing, and then you are not allowed to look for it at my house....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 222379


Even this one might go missing Uncle Rob....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JordanEpic (13/2/21)

Shooo I still can't believe nobody snatched up this Duke when they had the chance.. too bad I've fallen for it..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (13/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Shooo I still can't believe nobody snatched up this Duke when they had the chance.. too bad I've fallen for it..
> View attachment 222422
> View attachment 222423
> View attachment 222424
> ...



Who did your Dvarw bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (14/2/21)

Resistance said:


> Who did your Dvarw bro?


A gent named J. Herbst also known as Hands for obvious reasons

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> A gent named J. Herbst also known as Hands for obvious reasons


I thought it could be him, but haven't seen him in a while. That guy is a monster when it come to his Trade. I admire his work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic (21/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JordanEpic (21/2/21)

Would love to see some wood like that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Would love to see some wood like that


Even places like Ebay you can buy some stunning looking block blanks, if only i had the skills!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic (21/2/21)

Imagine the amount of tools you would need to finish something like to achieve your desired end result..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (29/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## AZAM-ZN (29/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (13/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------

